# Installing under qemu



## Wintermute (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi,

I am trying to install FreeBSD 8.2 uder Qemu but the boot screen freezes :







The command is :
`kvm -hda freebsd.img -cdrom FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso -boot d -m 512`


----------



## vermaden (Jul 19, 2011)

You are trying to install FreeBSD under KVM, not QEMU, try to use qemu command instead of kvm.


----------



## Wintermute (Aug 1, 2011)

It does not work better...


----------



## vermaden (Aug 1, 2011)

What have You changed?


----------



## Wintermute (Aug 2, 2011)

vermaden said:
			
		

> What have You changed?




```
[B]qemu[/B] -hda freebsd.img -cdrom FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso -boot d -m 512
```
instead of

```
kvm -hda freebsd.img -cdrom FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso -boot d -m 512
```


----------



## vermaden (Aug 3, 2011)

Strange, it works for me both under QEMU and VirtualBox ... it even works under VMware vSphere 4.1 without any problems here.


----------



## inoagkcu (Oct 8, 2011)

The same problem for me. How can we fix it?

Qemu-kvm version 0.15; host Ubuntu 11.04 desktop 64 bit; host CPU AMD A8-3850.

Please help.


----------



## Brent87st (Oct 9, 2011)

qemu -hda freebsd.img -cdrom FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso -boot d -m 512


----------

